# Looking for true bbw stories



## c3lv0s (Dec 17, 2008)

True weight gain stories feel more real to me and I'd like to find a couple.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Dec 18, 2008)

Have you checked out the "True Stories" part of the Weight Room Stories section?


----------



## BTB (Dec 20, 2008)

I once had on my former website a section reserved for urban Legends with great stories told on this board. 

This is one of them it was Posted By: Phaddy Date: February 6 2001, 21:48 

Friends of ours made arrangements to have an au pair from Norway come live with them for the year.
The idea was that she would help take care of the kids, get room and board, and be able to take courses at a local college.
Kara came to the US at the end of August and I had the opportunity to be at the house when she arrived.
She is tall and classic Nordic:
blond, tall, healthy and athletic. While she wasnt particularly thin, she had that kind of long limbed leanness.
I would guess her to be 5'-9" and about 150 lbs when I first saw her.
Her English was limited and one of her hopes was to improve her conversation and reading skills.
Her personality was ebullient and she was excited to be in the US. 
The next time I saw Kara was at Thanksgiving. Her enthusiasm for American fast food was evident.
She appeared to have gained approximately 25 pounds in three months. Generous and more significant than the freshman 15,
 but not particularly dramatic. Still, with my fetish for weight gain, I was intrigued. 
I had the opportunity to talk with her several times and was able to drift the conversation towards her developing form.
While she claimed she wasnt too concerned,
she complained that food was too available to her with multiple fast food restaurants on her way to and from school,
as well as the cafeteria at the student commons. She explained that she was not accustomed to having to discipline herself during the day.
I tried to act nonchalant but I think I sounded like I was stuttering as she lifted up her sweat shirt to show me how tight her jeans had gotten. 
She had a distinct and generous belly roll circumnavigating her waist as well as a well formed belly packed into her pants.
She claimed that she was going to start going to the gym at her school to try and get back into shape and had decided to strictly control her eating starting right after the Thanksgiving weekend.
She gave me a strange look when I told her that I thought she looked great and that she should be careful not to become too obsessed with losing weight. 

I next saw Kara between Christmas and New Years at a party at the home where she was staying. She came up behind me and said hello.
When I turned around, I am sure my jaw dropped, but I tried to keep my eyes on her face. 
She had easily put on another 15 pounds.
She was wearing a dress that was intended to be loose but had become form fitting with her added weight. Closing in on 200 pounds, she now could be described as officially fat.
Still, to me, she looked terrific. She had been skiing and had a great tan. We talked about how she was doing at school and other light conversation before I was able to turn the conversation to her burgeoning form.
I introduced the topic by innocently asking how her exercise program had been going. She looked puzzled at first but then remembered our previous conversation.
She explained that she had not had the time to start exercising because of all of the event leading up to Christmas. She claimed that she was going to start a rigorous regimen right after New Years.
I wished her luck, but advised her again that she not get too carried away. 
I explained that diets often backfire and cause further weight gain.
She laughed this off and told me that she was sure that her new program would be successful. She intended to use Slim Fast and exercise to lose the weight. I told her that I thought maybe she had already lost a few pounds from when I had seen her at Thanksgiving. I guess this was so obviously not true that she didnt even respond. Watching her through the evening, I figured she was going to have quite a task. She had clearly gotten into the habit of eating and seldom wasnt putting something into her mouth. Still, I figured that her Nordic discipline would kick in and that her wide succulent plumpness would soon be history. 
I had the opportunity to stop by my friends' house this past weekend.
We were sitting in the kitchen talking when Kara arrived with the kids. As she walked into the room, I am sure my shock was obvious. She is significantly heavier than when I last saw her. Her substantial belly is now supported by wide hips, a generous butt, and thick thighs. Her face now shows the weight gain with a new-found softness of appearance and double chin. Having gained probably more than 65 pounds in less than six months, she looks somewhat inflated and has that sort of gelatinous quality of quick, new weight gain. She reminded me of Brooke. 

I didnt get the chance to talk with her more than saying hello.
After she left the room, my friends wife responded to the look on my face.
Misunderstanding my expression as negative shock instead of the result of an FA seeing a dream come true, she confirmed Karas dilemma and provided an explanation. Commiserating how sad it was that Kara had gotten fat, she wanted me to understand that it really wasnt Karas fault. Here is the part that has become an urban legend. 

Apparently, Kara had not carefully read the Slim Fast instructions. Her English still somewhat limited, she had relied upon the description of the product that she had heard on television. Drink a shake at breakfast and one at lunch and then enjoy a carefully balanced dinner. Unfortunately for her efforts at weight loss, Kara had assumed that Slim Fast was some kind of a miracle substance that would block food from being processed. She had not really reduced her eating. Instead, she would drink the Slim Fast in an effort to counter the impact of eating breakfast and lunch. When she was still gaining, despite drinking the shakes with these two meals, she tried to increase its effectiveness by drinking one with dinner as well. She even would occasionally drink one before going to bed with the hope that it would cause weight loss while she was sleeping. More than a month of the extra shake calories had clearly taken its toll.
It was only when her hosts had suggested that she go to their doctor to get a check up that the misunderstanding was revealed. She is now supposed to be on a strict diet that the doctor has prepared for her, but my friends seem skeptical that it is going to work. Dieting makes Kara grumpy and she has apparently already come up with several excuses why she needed an extra snack or second serving at dinner. While we were sitting in the kitchen, Kara came back in an asked if she could fix ice cream for the kids. We all gave each other a knowing sad smile as we watched Kara fix a generous bowl for herself as well. With the cold weather, Kara is bivouacked under several layers of loose fitting clothes, so the extent of her gain is difficult to see. I cant wait until Spring. 



They are still readable on the yahoo group




http://groups.yahoo.com/group/wgbtb/

But another story I hopefully remember correctly which I don't have among those was about a BBW which had gained the weight because her boyfriend tried to slowly poison her with an animal posion which resulted in slow weightgain over many weeks ( no fanta-sizing ) here before she became aware of it.

I think it was told on this forum by Lestoil but I might be mistaken.


----------



## Observer (Dec 20, 2008)

Very nice BTB; I edited it into our standard format and copied it to Recent Additions with a link to your site.


----------

